#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Improve Your IELTS Listening and Speaking

## vanthodc

*Improve Your IELTS Listening and Speaking: Study Skills Pack*
120 pages | Publisher: Macmillan ELT | May 15, 2007 | ISBN-10: 0230009484 | PDF | 120 MB
"Improve your IELTS Skills" is aimed at students between bands 4.5 and  7.5. The series has three preparation courses, Academic Reading,  Academic Writing, and Listening and Speaking. The courses develop  language, skills and test techniques to help students achieve a higher  IELTS score. The three books in the series may be used together as a  complete course or may be used to target specific skills. Or they may be  used separately to supplement other coursebooks.

Book:




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> 
> ...



Audio:




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Pass: *softbooks*See More: Improve Your IELTS Listening and Speaking

----------


## Kamel

Thanks vanthodc, 
we need password for these documents,
here you find other links without password:

Book:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CD1:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


CD2:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,

----------


## aseptman

thanks Kamel, vathodoc pl post password else someone shall unneccssrily waste time with your post

----------


## OBond

Big thanks, Kamel! It's useful.

----------


## vanthodc

Password is Added.
Sorry, this is my mistake!

----------


## aseptman

Good thanks vanthodc

----------


## StephSte

Open *******box.com & search IELTS in search area & Click on Global Search
Select what you want from the list, Run it on utrrent & the Download will begin

----------


## adrienndion

A Ray should hide the link, the link will be less likely to die than not hide. Hide Google will not search the DC link. also will not report or, should link easily die because of copyright infringement.

----------


## samiwarraich

it could be very helpful thanx for the valuable post

----------


## 'or''='

Thanks Kamel!
The vanthodc's links don't work.

----------


## Nphung78

wow, thank you so much! I am trying to get 7.5 IELTS. Thank you so much!!!
Anyone here are studying IELTS? I think it''' be better and faster if we can study together^^

----------


## irs2k3

Thanks

----------


## ddtt26

Thanks StephSte so much

See More: Improve Your IELTS Listening and Speaking

----------


## hadikeshvarz1362

In my view, the best IELTS site for listening, speaking, writing reading is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
  It is awesome. You can find the real IELTS speakings movies, listening tips, writing technique, wowwwww, a kind of multimedia site which capture your all the time. I have studied petroleum engineering at University of Tehran. I went to some classes of derakhtejavidan language school and I used to visit their amazing website. I got 8 in IELTS thanks to their great classes and website. I am stunned  :Smile: 
I strongly recommend you to visit it
http:// **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Han Ah kwang

In my earlier storage, I have the following:

Study English IELTS Preparation Series 1-3 [2010]  2.28 GB

That is really heavy to upload.

If interested, contact me but you must be passion to wait for the upload.

----------


## Han Ah kwang

In my earlier storage, I have the following:

Study English IELTS Preparation Series 1-3 [2010]  2.28 GB

That is really heavy to upload.

If interested, contact me but you must be passion to wait for the upload.

----------


## mohammed21

Hi, how can I get a the IELTS preparation from you?

----------


## studyabroadlife

Join **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] classes and improve English language.

----------


## studyabroadconsultant

Hello, Studyabroadconsultant new here from India. So, yes listening and speaking are very important for those students who want to study in abroad. for improving your listening and speaking you need to join training institute IELTS Coaching in Nagpur where you will get detailed IELTS notes with extensive study resources and extra lectures of grammar, vocabulary building and communication skills taken for students who are not very confident into it and extensive mock tests for a real-time experience of IELTS.

----------

